# My creepy pumpkin tutorial



## kloey74

My first reaper victim requested a pumpkinrot so I did some googling!

Step 1: carve a fake pumpkin, cover it in modge podge, and then cover with unwrapped cotton balls









Step 2: after it dries, cover in another layer of modge podge 









Step 3: spray paint black









Step 4: paint shades of brownish orange









These are really easy to make and kinda addicting too


----------



## Saki.Girl

this is awesome thanks for sharing i am going to give it a try


----------



## kloey74

You definitely want to give it plenty of time for it to dry between step 1 and 2. Otherwise the cotton will come off and get stuck all over your brush.


----------



## Kymmm

What a simple but effective technique!! I will be doing at least one of these for next year... Hmmm... I have a Nightmare before Christmas yard display for Christmas in the works, These would look great in that as well! 
Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Lazy D

very nice but i am lost what is modge podge?


----------



## kloey74

Modge podge is usually found in the craft isle with glues and sealants.


----------



## Saki.Girl

kloey74 said:


> You definitely want to give it plenty of time for it to dry between step 1 and 2. Otherwise the cotton will come off and get stuck all over your brush.


great going to start step one tonight


----------



## Haunted Nana

Thanks for sharing this awesome pumpkin craft Kloey. I think I'll get the girls to help with this they will love it.


----------



## annamarykahn

turned out very kewl!

me likey

amk


----------



## SpookyDude44

Looks great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

You had me at mod podge. LOVE the stuff. 

Looks great!


----------



## ALKONOST

You made this look so easy! I have modge podge, paints (including black spray paint) and the cotton... now I need to go get me a funkin  Thanks for sharing Kloey!


----------



## Tom's Ghost

That is awesome. I was starting to wonder when the first picture came up with cotton all over the pumpkin. Then was inspired when I saw the final picture. Great idea. Thanks


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love this look. I'm new to the fake pumpkins, where did you get yours? Is this a funkin? How expensive are they and would it be light enough to float them from the ceiling (like in Harry Potter)? 

Sorry I have so many questions but I would love to recreate this for a Harry Potter party


----------



## kloey74

I got mine at Michael's. They are about 10 to 15 dollars. I think you could hang them if the string was strong enough.


----------



## kengi1600

Awesome job


----------



## Push Eject

Really cool idea and technique.


----------



## lizzyborden

Wow! I was just going to PM you to ask you how you did mine and I found this thread. I guessed the cotton balls but not the modge podge.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Nice tutorial, good work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JustJimAZ

You can do this with electric pumpkins from the store as well, of course!


























AZ Haunters is doing a corpsing make and take this Sunday, and we'll be including Jack-O-Lanterns!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Oh I like this idea! Pity I caught this too late I would of stocked up on tons of pumpkins lol!


----------



## JustJimAZ

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> Oh I like this idea! Pity I caught this too late I would of stocked up on tons of pumpkins lol!


Mistress! I cannot believe you would not just do that anyway!
;-)


----------



## matrixmom

FYI peeps... I was going to do this to some of my pumpkins this year. Instead of unrolling cotton balls, CVS has rolled cotton in a box (kind of like toilet paper). You can cut to the length you want and glue away instead of unrolling hundreds of cotton balls.....in first aid section.


----------



## loonistoon

LOVE this!  What kind of paints are you using?


----------



## JustJimAZ

loonistoon said:


> LOVE this!  What kind of paints are you using?


I can tell you I have done this using ordinary latex paint for both the base coat and the highlights. I have also used black spray paint for the base coat and then latex highlights. Acrylics would work as well.

Ordinary PVA glue (like Elmer's) works in place of Mod Podge too.


----------



## halloweenfan5

it would also be awesome to see someone try this with a final coat of some UV paint and pop that baby under a black light!!! I will most certainly be making a dozen of these for my display this year!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## HaunterMom

Looks great!! Did you use cotton balls and pull them or some kind of cotton strips? Also, what kind of paint did you use? What colors? Thank you!


----------



## Reaper Wench

*Pumpkin Rot*



kloey74 said:


> My first reaper victim requested a pumpkinrot so I did some googling!
> 
> Step 1: carve a fake pumpkin, cover it in modge podge, and then cover with unwrapped cotton balls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 2: after it dries, cover in another layer of modge podge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 3: spray paint black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 4: paint shades of brownish orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are really easy to make and kinda addicting too



Do you allow the second coat of modge podge dry before spray painting? Thanks for the info. In going to try making one or eight.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

Does anyone know if you could sub batting for the cotton balls?


----------



## kloey74

I just saw that this was bumped back up. Of course I'm in the middle of making another one and am currently covered in dried modge podge and cotton LOL. I let the 2nd cost dry before I spray paint it. I think battling would work as long as it is stretched thin. I use regular craft paint over the black spray paint.


----------



## punkpumpkin

So glad I found this post! I am going to try this to make a corpsified cinderellas pumpkin carriage. Do you paint the shades of orange and brown on with regular paint? Or can you use spraypaint?


----------

